# HdRO gegen...  Nichts!



## Vetaro (6. Mai 2008)

Und hier ein Thread, in dem HdRO nicht mit anderen Spielen verglichen wird, hurra!
Warum brauchen wir den dann, das geschieht doch auch in allen anderen Themen? Naja, ich habe etwas gefunden,  was ich aus erster Hand berichten kann: GM-Unterstützung bei Events.

Eigentlich dachte ich, dies würde nur zu Beta-Zeiten oder einige Monate nach Spielstart stattfinden bzw. weiterhin auf Gebiete wie die Einsamen Lande beschränkt. Aber heute Abend hatten wir auf Belegaer erneut ein Event, ich lasse die Geschichte einfach mal aus, doch auch diese war wirklich gerade dank der GM-seitigen Unterstützung 1-A.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere gegnre waren zwei uns schlecht gesonnene Geister, einer davon auf dem Bild hier drüber, und ihr Untergebener. Beide sandten uns mengen an Untote entgegen (und schickten nachher etwa fünf fort, damit die 20-köpfige Truppe gewinnen konnte, da hatten die GMs sich nur ein wenig verschätzt), warfen Charaktere meterweit zurück wie Trolle, wenn sie wollten. Der zweite erschien und verschwand mitten in den Kämpfen mehrmals und hinterlies bei jedem Verschwinden einen flammenden Kreis auf dem Boden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser zweite drohte uns nach der Vernichtung seiner Truppen damit, uns dann eben selber zu töten, was meine Hobbitwächterin Malachit einfach _wirklich_ wütend machte. Er forderte sie zum Duell herraus, in welchem Malachit ihn so lange schlug, bis er zu Boden ging (Das war das erste mal, dass ich einen GM besiegt habe).
  Das ist das allerbeste daran: Neben den angenehmen Bauchschmerzen, die mir die Szene und selbst die Erinnerung daran bewirkt: Die GMs haben nicht nur ihren Text aufgesagt sondern wirklich mit uns interagiert. Erst auf Malachits deutliches Vortreten und ihr anmaßendes Verhalten wurde er auf sie aufmerksam.


Ich bin sehr dankbar, ein Spiel zu spielen, in dem die verdeckten Revisoren zu derartiger Hilfe und kreativer unterstützung bereit sind. Und hier kommen wir wieder zum Zusammenhang mit dem Threadtitel: Möglicherweise geschieht/geschah das auch in anderen Spielen. Aber nie in dem Maße, dass ich davon jemals etwas mitbekommen hätte. Das sind Rollenspielerische Ereignisse die, ich komme hier mal auf den RP-Thread zu sprechen, ich nicht einmal in den besten Rollenspiel-chats mehr als zwei mal erlebt habe, sich aber in HdRO so einfach durchführen lassen. 

Ich lasse es völlig euch frei, ob und was ihr dazu sagen wollt, obwohl vorallem eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Thema wahrscheinlich geeignet sind.


EDIT: Posts mit weiteren Events
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=667774

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=727622


----------



## Kwingdor (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss diesen GM-Tätigkeiten zustimmen. Bei mir ist es zwar schon eine Weile her, doch durfte ich schon selbst eine Aufgabe annehmen, die Abwechslung in den HdRO-Alltag brachte. Hierbei ging es um einen Pilz den es zu finden galt, wo dann schließlich auch andere Mobs auftauchten, als in dem Gebiet (alter Wald) üblich war. Ein Bekannter erzählte mir mal von einem Ansturm eines Trolls auf einen geschützten Platz, wo sie gemeinsam gegen diesen antreten mussten, nachdem die Wachen lahmgelegt wurden. Also solche Sachen finden durchaus immer wieder mal statt und umso schöner, wenn es in Zusammenarbeit mit den Spielern geschieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (7. Mai 2008)

Böse Zungen behaupten ja, die GMs in HdRO können es sich leisten solche Dinge zu tun, da sie im Gegensatz zu GMs in einem gewissen 3-Buchstaben-Spiel nicht so überlastet sind - ob das wohl an der Anzahl der Bugs liegt, die in HdRO viel weniger sind? ^^

Ich finds toll, wenn die statische Spielwelt durch solche Events aufgepeppt werden, dass macht das Spiel interessant und lebendiger.


----------



## Parat (7. Mai 2008)

Nett von dem GM. Weiß da auch von ner Taverne, wo früher einer öfter auftauchte.

Und das ist tatsächlich schon mehr als in WOW.

Aber ganz ehrlich .. Ich glaub die RP-Puristen vergleichen es nicht mit WOW, sondern mit UO oder NWN. Da haste das täglich.^^


----------



## Pymonte (7. Mai 2008)

muss ich Parat zustimmen was NWN betrifft, der SL greift regelmäßig ein und macht des Spiel dadruch spannender. In WoW ist übrigens, @Elrigh, solches Verhalten seitens der GMs verboten. Damit der Spielfluss nicht zu sehr gestört wird. Also selbst wenn sie den ganzen Tag zeit hätten würden sie es nicht machen und wenn doch, würde wohl rasch die Kündigung folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Mai 2008)

Pen & Paper Rollenspiel ftw, wenn man sowas toll findet :>


----------



## RealHaspa (7. Mai 2008)

Also in WoW hatte ich das einmal. Mitten in Karazhan. Vllt net so lang aber ein GM tauchte auf und hat eine kleine Schnitzeljagd durch KAra veranstaltet. Eigentlich war nur das Tor bei Prinz Malzebier verbugged. War sehr lustig.

Und bei Matrix Online hast du sehr, sehr fein inzenierte GM events.

Aber schön das vllt in Zukunft immer mehr solcher Events stattfinden.

BTW bei EQ damals, gab es ein Serverweites Event bei dem Avatare der Götter ein 4 wöchiges Event gestartet haben. Diese Avatare wurden von 40 GM gleichzeitig auf allen Server gedaddelt. Das war Obernice und habe ich in dieser Form nie wieder erlebt, leider.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Mai 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Pen & Paper Rollenspiel ftw, wenn man sowas toll findet :>



Darauf kam ich ja in meinem Text zu sprechen: Da hast du recht, aber hast du schon mal eine 18-köpfige Spielertruppe gelitten*? Es ist schon schwer genug, fünf Leute aufeinander abzustimmen, und vor allem zieht sich das dann derartig in die Länge, das bis zum Ende des Kampfes auch Leute ohne schwache Blase schon zweimal auf Klo gegangen sind.

 Das einzige Medium, wo das noch besser geht, ist wohl nur gut vorbereitetes Larp. Und wehe, hier kommt irgendwe mit Äpfeln und Birnen an, GM-Events und Larp sind beides Pink Lady-Äpfel.


_______
*Das ist die Spielleiter-deklination von "leiten".


----------



## Kerindor (7. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Darauf kam ich ja in meinem Text zu sprechen: Da hast du recht, aber hast du schon mal eine 18-köpfige Spielertruppe gelitten*? Es ist schon schwer genug, fünf Leute aufeinander abzustimmen, und vor allem zieht sich das dann derartig in die Länge, das bis zum Ende des Kampfes auch Leute ohne schwache Blase schon zweimal auf Klo gegangen sind.
> 
> Das einzige Medium, wo das noch besser geht, ist wohl nur gut vorbereitetes Larp. Und wehe, hier kommt irgendwe mit Äpfeln und Birnen an, GM-Events und Larp sind beides Pink Lady-Äpfel.
> _______
> *Das ist die Spielleiter-deklination von "leiten".



Nicht ganz. Beim LARP bekommt man den LTA kostenlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PnP ist da wirklich etwas anderes, wenn ich an meine alten DSA Zeiten zürückdenke..  keine Raids, keine Inis, dafür lecker Met und ein Spielleiter mit spannenden Ideen. hachja ^^


----------



## Vetaro (7. Mai 2008)

Also nach meiner Erinnerrung bezahlt man bei normalem Larp nach Spielzeit, und zwar durschnittlich 10 € pro teilnahme, gerne mehr. Mal ganz von der ganzen ausrüstung, wo die goldseller-kunden große vorteile hatten. Denn deren herstellung zu maxen dauert garantiert länger als in HdRO.


----------



## Kerindor (7. Mai 2008)

Es soll sogar Leute geben die nur eine Platte ihr eigen nennen und die Stats sind doch eher negativ. -10 Bew, -20 Kraft und bei knalliger Hitze noch gern -30Vit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Nichtgoldseller Kunde bin ich da doch eher NPC und schau nur mal zu. ^^


----------



## Elrigh (7. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Erinnerrung bezahlt man bei normalem Larp nach Spielzeit, und zwar durschnittlich 10 € pro teilnahme, gerne mehr. Mal ganz von der ganzen ausrüstung, wo die goldseller-kunden große vorteile hatten. Denn deren herstellung zu maxen dauert garantiert länger als in HdRO.



Hab ich was verpasst? LARP=Life-Action-Role-Playing? Oder gibts da noch eine andere Bedeutung für?

Wenn LARP dasselbe für Dich ist wie für mich, hast Du komische LARPs in Deiner Umgebung...


----------



## Parat (7. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Darauf kam ich ja in meinem Text zu sprechen: Da hast du recht, aber hast du schon mal eine 18-köpfige Spielertruppe gelitten*? Es ist schon schwer genug, fünf Leute aufeinander abzustimmen, und vor allem zieht sich das dann derartig in die Länge, das bis zum Ende des Kampfes auch Leute ohne schwache Blase schon zweimal auf Klo gegangen sind.


Achwas, wie gesagt, das sind tägliche Situationen, nicht im Pnp, aber eben in anderen RP-Online-Möglichkeiten, wie eben NWN und UO.

Okay, 18er-Kämpfe wären in NWN dann auch wieder seltener, dabei wird dort bei gut rpenden Servern auch mindestens der 10fache Emotedurchsatz erreicht wie LOTRO, also ... da willste auch ehrlich gesagt keine 20 Mann, da willste in der Situation 10 Mann. Hast genauso viel Abwechslung etc drin, weil jeder einzelne halt mehr gibt.

Also, Daumen hoch für den DM, der das machte. Aber immer auf dem Teppich bleiben. In meiner präferierten RP-Lösung kann das, also NSCs spielen und Monster herbeispawnen, sogar jeder einzelne Spieler, wenn er möchte. Da wird er dann eben selber zum DM.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (7. Mai 2008)

Hört sich toll an mit diesem GM-Event.

Kann aber auch anderes über HdRO-GMs berichten.

Einer aus unserer Sippe hat letzte Woche den Balrog in der Spalte erstmals gelegt. Loot-Bug! Ticket geschrieben - keine Reaktion.

Damit ging der Schlachtzug komplett leer aus (also beim Balrog-Loot, alles andere ging ja). Sehr witzig ^^


----------



## Kwingdor (7. Mai 2008)

Oftmals kann es ne Weile dauern, bis ein GM erscheint, da er ja zeitweise mehr als genug zu tun hat. Gerade der Loot-Bug beim Balrog kam des öfteren vor... wenn man das Problem also in einer Instanz wirklich mal hat, kann es durchaus sein dass der GM erst nach einer Stunde Zeit hat, weil er vorher voll belegt war... vor dem ist man nie gefeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Events werden sicher nur dann durchgeführt von ihnen, wenn entsprechend Zeit frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2008)

Ja, bei den GMS weiß man nie. Manchmal freu ich mich das sie nach 5 Minuten antworten aber manchmal auch gar nicht^^.


----------



## MacLag (8. Mai 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten ja, die GMs in HdRO können es sich leisten solche Dinge zu tun, da sie im Gegensatz zu GMs in einem gewissen 3-Buchstaben-Spiel nicht so überlastet sind - ob das wohl an der Anzahl der Bugs liegt, die in HdRO viel weniger sind? ^^



wohl eher daran, dass das andere Spiel 50 mal soviele leute spielen ....

btw. wir hatten letzten auch ein Problem mit einem verbuggten Endboss, wohlgemerkt in HdRo ...
der GM brachte es fertig sowohl den Endboss als auch 7 Leute aus dem Raid zu töten, Loot gabs natürlich keins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (8. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es persönlich sehr fein, dass die GM'S aus HDRO versuchen den Spielern diese Welt so nahe wie möglich zu bringen. Generell bin ich auch sehr begeistert von dem Spiel, dennoch fällt es mir irgendwie schwer mit einem anderen Spiel (böse Buchstaben) gänzlich aufzuhören...


----------



## Parat (8. Mai 2008)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Ich finde es persönlich sehr fein, dass die GM'S aus HDRO versuchen den Spielern diese Welt so nahe wie möglich zu bringen. Generell bin ich auch sehr begeistert von dem Spiel, dennoch fällt es mir irgendwie schwer mit einem anderen Spiel (böse Buchstaben) gänzlich aufzuhören...


Jo, ist sich halt im Kern auch ähnlich, außer man wäre auf RP aus.


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juni 2008)

Diese Woche geschahen auf Belegaer noch zwei weitere Events, die vom RP-Bündnis Lain Ardhon durchgeführt wurden, beide mit großartiger und sehr aktiver GM-Beihilfe.

Hier sind die Zusammenfassungen, mit hübschen Bildern von Anrangar:
[RP] Angriff auf Dol Dinen

[RP] Eine ungewisse Reise nach Annuminas

Das zweite ist die Fortsetzung jenes ersten Events, mit dem dieser Thread eröffnet wurde.


----------



## Camillo70 (28. Juni 2008)

Meint ihr Mit NWN Neverwinternights? wenn ja welcher Teil und wie kann ich bei solchen Spielleiter Dingens mitmachen?
habe beide teile + addons 

bitte um antwort


----------



## Dodacar (29. Juni 2008)

Um auch mal auf das Thread-Thema anzuspringen....

Den Codemasters-Support kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!!!!!
Solltet ihr irgentein Problem mit dem Spiel haben, wendet euch ruhig an ihn!!


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2008)

Das ist nur leider nicht das Thread-thema.


----------



## Mitrandor (29. Juni 2008)

er wollte ja nur drauf aufmerksam machen das der Support auch neben diesen Tollen GM's für Events ebenso Top is.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (29. Juni 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten ja, die GMs in HdRO können es sich leisten solche Dinge zu tun, da sie im Gegensatz zu GMs in einem gewissen 3-Buchstaben-Spiel nicht so überlastet sind - ob das wohl an der Anzahl der Bugs liegt, die in HdRO viel weniger sind? ^^
> 
> Ich finds toll, wenn die statische Spielwelt durch solche Events aufgepeppt werden, dass macht das Spiel interessant und lebendiger.



Ja dem ist definitiv so. Ich hab mich oft mit GM unterhalten nach meinem Ticket (manche hat man eh in der FL) ...das ging oftmals so 30 Minuten - 1,5 Stunden. Kein Witz. Themen waren von Kritik am Spiel selbst, wo der GM übrigens selbst nicht sparsam war bishin zu Spielen die wir beide vorher spielten, Exploiterszene usw...

Der inGame-Support ist in Lotro erste Sahne, der Kontakt i.d.R. sehr offen und nett und selbst Zocker. Das war beim Support von Alchemic Dream so und ist bei der neuen Firma nicht anders. 
Klar gibt es auch GM die Tickets mit 0-2 Worten schließen, diese muss man nur mal per PM im Forum melden...dann gibts für die einen heiden Ärger, schwarze Schafe gibts also immer, gegen diese wird aber gut vorgegangen.

Ab B14 wirds mit den Events nochmal aufwärts gehen, man darf gespannt sein da einige Spieler echt gute Konzepte haben. Sie haben zwar klare Regeln was sie bei Spieler-/ GM-Events machen dürfen und was nicht, aber wenn sie sich nicht allzu blöd anstellen und es nicht wieder so schleifen lassen wie zu Release (auch was Performance angeht) kannd as echt toll werden.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2008)

In den GM-Eventregeln steht auch, dass sie keine massiven Anzahlen von Monstern spawnen lassen werden.
 Diese Regel scheint aber eher offen interpretiert zu werden, denn in Dol Dinen bekämpften wir innerhalb von ca. 6 minuten *ungefähr* 50 Trolle, Bergmenschen und Orks, während auf dem Weg nach Annuminas etwa dreissig normale und besondere Angmarim vorbei kamen, die auch allesamt normal droppten und Ruf gaben.

Übrigens ist Anrangar hier einer der besten Screenshots gelungen, den ich je gesehen habe, der wurde sofot mein Desktop-Hintergrund: Hier


----------



## Camillo70 (29. Juni 2008)

Kann mal bitte wer meine Frage beantworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung, die leute, die NWN erwähnt haben, haben das vor einem Monat gemacht. Ich hab es (wohl "leider") nie gespielt. Aber *wenn*, geht es wohl um den Online-modus. Mein Tipp, Google: Neverwinter Nights RP

Übrigens gehts hier aber eigentlich gar nicht darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (29. Juni 2008)

genau das hier ist der Lotro-Bereich!


----------



## Mitrandor (29. Juni 2008)

@Camillo: Ja NWN is Neverwinternights, die Leute die eine Welt/Session Leiten übernehmen meist die SL, also wend dich einfach an den SL Ingame auf deinem LieblingsServer. - das gilt für alle NWN Teile.

aber back to topic


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juli 2008)

Heute wars wieder soweit. Ein weiteres Event von Anrangar hat stattgefunden, der Abschluss der Reihe, zu deren Beginn ich aufgeregt diesen Thread hier erstellte.

Auch hier halte ich die Handlung kurz: Die Gruppe suchte den beim letzten Zug verloren gegangenen Anrangar in Evendim. Geleitet von Anrangars Pfeilen, die er wohl in Hänsel-und-Gretel-Manier liegen gelassen hatte (und die uns von den GMs hingespawnt wurden) zog die Gruppe ein ganzes Stück bis zu einer der alten Ruinen. Diese wurde gestürmt und von Räubern gesäubert, und innen drin trafen wir auf einen der Untergebenen des besiegten Geistes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er bekämpfte uns mit wegwerfen, Grauens-Aura, Kundigen-Bodenkreisen und etwa 20 in gruppen beschworenen Angmarim, zuletzt einem Troll.

Als die Gruppe Anrangar gefunden hatte und in Sicherheit zurückgekehrt war, tauchten zwei Waldläufer aus Annuminas auf. Mein persönlicher Höhepunkt, ich olles GM-Groupie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist _das_ nicht großartig? Nicht nur, dass unsere GMs Events unterstützen, nein, hintendran stellen sie sich auch noch einfach zu uns dazu und halten ein pläuschchen mit uns!

Ich weiß ja, dass euer interesse an diesem Thread ziemlich gering ist, aber könnte bitte nochmal jemand sagen "stimmt, du hast recht, das ist ziemlich geil"? Denkt an die Konkurrenz, wo man glück hat, wenn man mal fünf minuten Aufmerksamkeit erhält.

Dargrimm, das hier ist eines von _den_ Themen zum WoWbashing! Mach was draus! :O


----------



## Gocu (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde es ziemlich cool was die GMs in HdRO machen, in anderen Spielen redet man fast nie wirklich mit einem GM, dann bist du 3 Minuten mit dem in einem gespräch und der macht 2 Makros, dann ist man weg...


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Juli 2008)

Werde Flo mal auf den Thread ansprechen, vielleicht kommt davon ja was in den nächsten buffed-Cast. :]


----------



## bondKI (19. Juli 2008)

stimmt, du hast recht, das ist ziemlich geil( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Mal im Ernst, der Support-Generell,sowie durch die GM`s- ist einfach wunderbar. In keinem anderen MMO(nein, das mit den 3 Buchstaben ist nicht dabei), waren die GM´s so freundlich. Auch das man mit ihnen einfach mal Reden konnte kam nie vor, da war es eher so, das sie kamen kein Wort sagten ihre Arbeit taten und direkt wieder verschwanden...
Und Edith sagt: Die Geschichten der Events waren Klasse, mehr davon!


----------



## Olfmo (19. Juli 2008)

sorry dass ich schon wieder die gute Stimmung verderben muss, leider habe ich erst gestern wieder eine schlechte Erfahrung mit nem GM gemacht

ich habe nen Bug gemeldet (bei uns im Sippenhaus wurden an mich gebundene Gegenstände ohne ersichtlichen Grund in die Verwahrungskammer befördert, außerdem sind unsere Kisten leer - Diebstahl ist ausgeschlossen da die Sippe aus mir und meinem Kumpel besteht der uns sicherlich nicht bestohlen hat^^), mein erstes Ticket wurde geschlossen mit der Begründung ein Bug sei ausgeschlossen, das zweite wurde auch sofort geschlossen mit dem Hinweis "ein GM hat mich kontkatiert und das Problem wurde gelöst". Der Gm hat mich erst danach kontaktiert, beherrschte nicht einmal die deutsche Rechtschreibung und meinte nur er könne da auch nicht weiterhelfen, eigentlich war das ganze ein Monolog in dem ich ihm schilderte was das Problem sei und wieso es ein Bug sein müsste, er hat mir sehr wenig geantwortet, so lange bis ich vorgeschlagne habe ich könnte das als Bug melden, was er mir dann auch bestätigt hat...

er war absolut inkompetent und ich hatte das Gefühl er hatte keine Ahnung was er machen soll...

Man darf hier sicherlich nicht verallgemeinern, die Leute die die Events leiten und viele ander auch sind sicherlich sehr gute GMs, aber ich habe auch schon mehrere Fälle erlebt, wo ich das Gefühl hatte, der Mensch am anderen Ende will nur möglichst schnell das Ticket abarbeiten und hat eigentlich gar keine Lust sich mit mir zu beschäftigen... mal ganz abgesehen davon dass jemand, der in dieser Art von Servicebereich arbeitet, meiner Meinung nach sich wenigstens ordentlich artikulieren können sollte...


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juli 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch GM die Tickets mit 0-2 Worten schließen, diese muss man nur mal per PM im Forum melden...dann gibts für die einen heiden Ärger, schwarze Schafe gibts also immer, gegen diese wird aber gut vorgegangen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



____________________________________________________________________

Die mir bisher bekannten an Events beteiligten GMs sind +Bodogar (Senior-GM) und +Karnarion (GM und Träger von Johnny (Goldseller-banning etc))  sowie +Zebma (GM), obwohl ich keine beweise dafür habe, dass er mehr getan hat, als mit uns zu plaudern.


Hier der Fred dazu: Die GMs stellen sich vor
Was mich ein bisschen überraschte ist, dass da Acht leute posten. Ich hab Tickets noch nicht oft genug benutzt, um da einen Eindruck zu haben, aber es gibt doch bestimmt massig GMs, die sich dort einfach nicht eingetragen haben, oder?



EDIT: Warum Karnarion übrigens mein Lieblings-GM ist? Naja...


----------



## the Dragonfist (19. Juli 2008)

also ich finde sowas geil

ich spiele zwar auf maiar aber das rätsel event was auf allen servern war ist einfach der renner gewesen.

ps: die tippfehler der gm sind nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich kanns aber auch nicht besser )


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Juli 2008)

Schade, dass ich wieder keine Zeit hatte. Aber Ich finde diese Aktionen immer sehr geil, da kann sich so manches Spiel eine Scheibe von abschneiden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anrangar (19. Juli 2008)

huhu an Alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab eben den Beitrag hier gefunden und melde mich einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also die Geschichte endete gestern, aber sie begann schon
irgendwann letztes Jahr, das Event was hier am Beitrag-Anfangs dargestellt wurde, war schon eher das Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Teile die davor waren, gibt es hier alle nachzusehen: http://www.die-unzertrennlichen.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=5
alle im Foilant 1 von Passage 1 bis 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Anrangar


----------



## Foertel (19. Juli 2008)

stimmt, du hast recht, das ist ziemlich geil




So, ich war mal so nett, ich konnte soetwas leider noch nicht miterleben da ich noch nicht lange spiele, aber das kommt sicher noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Juli 2008)

Tatsächlich greift Amarthiel momentan die Welt an. Und zwar höchstpersönlich, z.B. in Angmar.   Sie wird unterstützt von ihren Truppen und hat einige fiese sachen drauf. Unter anderem hat sie mich mithilfe eines Furchtzaubers alleine, ohne dass ich ein einziges mal richtig angeschlagen wurde, besiegt. Obwohl ich alle heilung und trinkets die ich hatte angeworfen hatte.

Amarthiel im Kampf

Hier mit Lebenspunkten und meinem großartigen Interface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider kamen wir zu spät, mein Sippenkollege hat einfach nicht die nötigen infromationen rausgerückt, aus persönlicher zerstreutheit.

Übrigens gehört das auch zum aktuellen Worldevent. Flo2, das ist doch bestimmt ne Meldung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bondKI (31. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Tatsächlich greift Amarthiel momentan die Welt an. Und zwar höchstpersönlich, z.B. in Angmar.   Sie wird unterstützt von ihren Truppen und hat einige fiese sachen drauf. Unter anderem hat sie mich mithilfe eines Furchtzaubers alleine, ohne dass ich ein einziges mal richtig angeschlagen wurde, besiegt. Obwohl ich alle heilung und trinkets die ich hatte angeworfen hatte.
> 
> Amarthiel im Kampf
> 
> ...


Sieht spaßig aus, scheint nur leicht unbesiegbar zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/Edit übrigens nettes interface^^


----------



## MorgulRatte (31. Juli 2008)

jo Amarthiel war heute auch in den Etten auf Vanyar und hat im Elbenlager richtig schön, mit alle 2minuten spawnenden Elitemeister-Trollen und Angmarim-Priestern, eingeheizt.

Mit dabei 30Helden und mindestens genausoviele Monster...war ne nette Diashow, aber das isn anderes Thema

Am Ende habens die Freien geschafft standhaft zu bleiben und Amarthiel hat sich zurückgezogen.

echt ne Super Sache, so Events!

btw - das interface hab ich auch ;-)


----------



## Vetaro (31. Juli 2008)

Auch deshalb unbesiegbar, weil sie flieht, wenn ihre schergen besiegt sind (und einem anscheinend ordentlich einen verpasst, wenn man sie im normalen kampf angreift).


----------



## Devilyn (1. August 2008)

Zu meiner Aktiven Ragnarok Online Zeit (jetz wieder...liebe das game^^)...........

da war ein ähnliches Event wo ein Gm auftauchte und zu einem date mit einer gmine geleitet werden wollte^^

also is das nich nur HDRO Style gewisse Spiele die einfach eine vernünftige Community haben, ist es denk ich möglich sowas zu veranstalten.

Ausser halt in Woh^^ da sind die gms nicht wegen bugs überfrodert sondern wegen dem "mimimimi ich lose sucker pwned noob bagging as weiss ich tickets"^^

mfg^^ 

schreibfehler oder sinnloser text liegt an dem neuen kirschbier mit 5% was frisch vom bauern kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizárdius (1. August 2008)

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was heute (bzw gestern den 31.07) auf Maiar los war? 
Bin erst recht spät on gekommen, und da häuften sich die Fragen über einen sogenannten "Weltrundruf"
Hab auch probiert etwas herauszubekommen, woraufhin mich ein netter Spieler mit dem Originaltext dieses Weltrundruf, ansprach.
Dem konnte ich eigentlich nur entziehen dass es schon um die angesprochenen Events ging, bei dem die freie Völker Aughaire verteidigen. Bestätigen konnte mir das doch leider niemand.
Hoffe ihr wisst da besser bescheid als ich 
MfG  Obscuritas


----------



## Vetaro (1. August 2008)

Wizárdius schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was heute (bzw gestern den 31.07) auf Maiar los war?
> Bin erst recht spät on gekommen, und da häuften sich die Fragen über einen sogenannten "Weltrundruf"
> Hab auch probiert etwas herauszubekommen, woraufhin mich ein netter Spieler mit dem Originaltext dieses Weltrundruf, ansprach.
> Dem konnte ich eigentlich nur entziehen dass es schon um die angesprochenen Events ging, bei dem die freie Völker Aughaire verteidigen. Bestätigen konnte mir das doch leider niemand.
> ...




Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es tatsächlich genau jene aktion war, denn wie ja auch die Herolde überall verkünden, greift die olle überall persönlich orte an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die andere art von Weltrundruf wird es nicht gewesen sein, denn diese wird wohl erst bei 70 000 abgegebenen Aufgaben freigeschaltet: Dieser wird ansagen, dass eine der neuen Angmar-Instanzen freigeschaltet wurde.


----------



## bondKI (1. August 2008)

Wizárdius schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was heute (bzw gestern den 31.07) auf Maiar los war?
> Bin erst recht spät on gekommen, und da häuften sich die Fragen über einen sogenannten "Weltrundruf"
> Hab auch probiert etwas herauszubekommen, woraufhin mich ein netter Spieler mit dem Originaltext dieses Weltrundruf, ansprach.
> Dem konnte ich eigentlich nur entziehen dass es schon um die angesprochenen Events ging, bei dem die freie Völker Aughaire verteidigen. Bestätigen konnte mir das doch leider niemand.
> ...


Exakt dieses Event wird es gewesen sein, schau mal im offiziellen Forum nach finde dort den thread grade nicht. Sie soll halt ohne Ankündigung kommen und erst wenn sie gestoppt wurde/erfolgreich war kommt eine Nachricht. Bei ihr droppen dann aber auch Tauschitems die man zb in Esteldin gegen zb nen Umhang eintauschen kann...


----------

